# Crysis 3 Notebook, reicht es?



## Confusius (31. Januar 2013)

Guten Tag,
habe vor kurzem hier einen thread gehabt wegen meines neuen Notebooks mit dem ich die in kürze erscheinenden spiele spielen möchte (crysis 3, bioshock infinite etc.) diese sollten auf Ultra- High laufen nach Möglichkeit da ich ein kleiner Grafik-Junkie bin^^
habe mir hierzu bei Hawkforce dieses Notebook zusammengestellt:  

*PROZESSOR:*Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM 6M Cache, bis zu 3.40 Ghz
*GRAFIKKARTE:*2 x NVidia® GeForce™ GTX680M - 4GB GDDR5 - DX 11
*ARBEITSSPEICHER:*2x8 GB DDR3 1600
*mSATA SSD:*120GB OCZ® NOCTI mSATA SSD
*FESTPLATTE:*2.5" 500GB 7200rpm
*FESTPLATTE 2:*ohne 2. Festplatte
*LAUFWERK:*BluRay Brenner liest & brennt BluRay/DVD/CD


  Ist die dort verbaute Hardware Markenqualität also hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Seite und kann diese Empfehlen oder Alternativen, und hat jemand die genauen Max Hardware Anforderungen für Crysis 3 so das er mir damit sagen kann ob das passt oder irg. etwas nachgebessert werden sollte.



MfG


----------



## Dichlorvos (31. Januar 2013)

LUNA P370EM???? höre ich zum ersen mal
wenn du eine vernünftigen laptop suchst:

ASUS G75VX-T4020H (90NLEC522N31755D151Y)

Toshiba Qosmio X870-141 (PSPLZE-01200YGR)


----------



## Dichlorvos (31. Januar 2013)

hier ist noch einer 

MSI GT60R-i7815W7H (0016F3-SKU15) - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## -Encore- (31. Januar 2013)

Ich würde dir ebenfalls empfehlen bei größeren Herstellern zu kaufen, da du von denen auf jeden Fall eine gute Kühllösung erwarten kannst , besonders bei High- End Hardware wie mit der GTX 680 und einem i7, die verbrauchen viel Strom welche dann in Hitze umgewandelt wird. Es kann natürlich sein, dass das Gehäuse eine gut Kühlung bietet, aber man kann sich da nie sicher sein!


----------



## -Encore- (31. Januar 2013)

Und ob es für Crysis 3 auf Ultra reicht ... bezweifle ich da man bei diesen Benchmarks der GTX 680m (http://http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-GeForce-GTX-680M-vs-Radeon-HD-7970M.77072.0.html) sieht, dass man gerade Bf3 auf Ultra schafft und dann noch die Ce3 dazu ? Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, in dem Fall bräuchte man schon ein SLI Notebook welches bestimmt 10 KG wiegt und man auch als Standheizung benutzen kann


----------



## Confusius (31. Januar 2013)

das notebook ist bereits SLI, habe mir nun benchmarks und testberichte durchgelesen welche mich überzeugt haben.
Bedanke mich trotzdem bei euch für eure Hilfe 

MfG


----------



## -Encore- (31. Januar 2013)

Huch die 2x davor habe ich komplett übersehen tut mir leid


----------



## Confusius (31. Januar 2013)

also vom preis/leistungsverhältniss kann man da denke ich nix sagen (2900€ zirka +/- Rabatt).
Wenn man sich einen PC mit der Leistung anschaffen will muss man mindestens genau so viel zahlen und Notebooks wie Alienware und TMX oder wie die Marke heißt kosten da locker 4000€.
Würde jetzt nur noch gerne wissen ob jemand hier erfahrung mit der seite hat weil zweifel immer da sind^^.

MfG


----------



## RavionHD (31. Januar 2013)

Eine Frage:

Muss es unbedingt ein Laptop sein? Denn Spiele Laptops haben eigentlich immer ein schlechtes P/L Verhältnis, würdest Du 900 Euro in einem PC investieren hättest Du eigentlich schon mehr Leistung (HD 7970/GTX 670 mit i5 3570 und 8GB Ram....)


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (31. Januar 2013)

Die asus sind halt gut gekühlt


----------



## ryzen1 (31. Januar 2013)

Also bei so einem Notebook würde ich echt überlegen, nicht sogar wirklich einen Desktop Rechner holen. Hier bekommst du für die Hälfte des Preises viel mehr Leistung. Denn wirklich MObil bist du mit diesem Gerät auch nicht, wenn der Akku nur ne Stunde hält ^^
Außer du bist wirklich drauf angewiesen und benutzt ihn an mehreren Orten (mit Strom ).


----------



## Confusius (31. Januar 2013)

hab mich nun doch umentschieden und einen desktop pc gewählt, da es wirklich günstiger ist und damit mehr zu machen ist leistungs technisch.

4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) SLI
Intel Core i7 3770 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professiona B3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel    
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA MLC asynchron (SDSSDP-128G-G25)    
700 Watt be quiet! System Power S6 Non-Modular 80+    
LG Electronics CH10LS Blu-ray Combo SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Retail    
Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot    

irg. welche Alternativ Hardware zu empfehlen(alle teile bei Mindfactory gebookmarked)?


----------



## RavionHD (31. Januar 2013)

Da gibt es einiges zu verbessern:

-) Lieber ein i5 3570 mit Z77 Board welches die gleiche Leistung eines i7 3770 hat und übertaktet werden kann, jedoch 100 Tacken weniger kostet.
Fall nicht übertaktet wird, reicht auch ein günstigerer i5 3470 mit B75 Board.
-) Eine GTX 680 hat ein sehr schlechtes P/L Verhältnis, ich würde Dir daher am Besten zu einer HD 7970 (P/L technisch das beste derzeit) oder wenn es nVidia sein muss eine GTX 670 empfehlen (5% weniger Leistung aber 100 Euro billiger).
-) 700 Watt sind viel zu overpowered, in der Regel reichen 500 bis maximal 550 Watt locker aus.
-) Lieber 2 mal 4 GB Ram als einmal 8GB


----------



## Confusius (31. Januar 2013)

Das System soll aber auch zukunftsorientiert seien und die 8 gb hab ich genommen weil ich die 4 slots nach und nach damit füllen will (mache nebenbei auch 3d randering)

Sicher das die 680er im SLI besser ist bei Titeln wie Crysis 3?
habe gehört das die Leistung wohl deutlich besser seien soll und ATI hat wohl en paar DX11 einbußen oder AA Einbußen, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau und der Treiber soll oft schwierigkeiten machen.
Das budget habe ich für 68er is es da verkehrt die zu nehmen?
ist die so so viel teurer das sich das für zukünftige spiele nicht lohnt...weil hab keine lust in naher zukunft ati raus zuschmeißen und für flüssiges Ultra Gaming nachzurüsten.
Das mit dem Netzteil werde ich beherzigen, reicht es auch für SLI nutzung wenn ich ein 500er nehme?

MfG


----------



## Darkseth (31. Januar 2013)

Dichlorvos schrieb:


> LUNA P370EM???? höre ich zum ersen mal


 
Dann informier dich besser.... Clevo ist ein ziemlich bekannter Hersteller.



Dichlorvos schrieb:


> wenn du eine vernünftigen laptop suchst:
> 
> ASUS G75VX-T4020H (90NLEC522N31755D151Y)


 
Jap, 1700€ für lächerliche Grafikleistung ist eine super Wahl.. Ist ja nicht so, dass man die gleiche Grafikpower schon für 500€ weniger bekommt.



Dichlorvos schrieb:


> LUNA P370EM???? höre ich zum ersen mal
> wenn du eine vernünftigen laptop suchst:
> 
> ASUS G75VX-T4020H (90NLEC522N31755D151Y)
> ...


 
Toshiba und "Gamer Notebook"? Naja. Und hier ist das P/L verhältniss noch mieserabler als beim Asus. Nur ne veraltete GTX 670m. Für den Preis völlig inakzeptabel. Für 1500€ mit OS + SSD bekommt man schon mit ner 7970 60% mehr Grafikpower.

@ TO: Nimm die GTX 680 4gb schnell wieder raus, die dinger sind Dreck.. Die 4gb bringen dir NULL, und treiben den Preis der GTX 680 nur unnötig in die Höhe.
Das sind 480€ für eine einzige, 960€ für 2.

Nimm besser eine 7970 im Crossfire: http://geizhals.at/de/724074
- SCHNELLER als eine GTX 680
- höhere Speicheranbinung mit 3gb (reichen VÖLLIG, auch auf 3 Monitoren)
- Leistung skaliert besser mit Takt, sprich 10% mehr Takt sind auf der AMD ein besserer Leistungssprung als auf der GTX 680.
- Mit insgesamt 660€ 300€ billiger, bei mehr Leistung.

-----> Die GTX 600er serie unterstützt kein richtiges DX 11.1. Da fehlen einige "Teile" dazu. SLI hat etwas "glatter" Mikroruckler als Crossfire, das stimmt. Aber Mikroruckler merkst erst bei 30-35 fps abwärts. Dein Plan ist, egal in welchem Game und welchen details, und egal mit welcher Hardware, die Grafikeinstellungen SO zu wählen, dass du im Schnitt etwa 50-60 fps (im idealfall glatte 60 fps) hast, weil das einfach deutlich flüssiger ist als 30 fps. Zudem, wenn es explosionen gibt, etc, die fps nicht zu stark abfallen, denn das merkt man dann auch als Ruckeln.

Die GTX 680 ist wie gesagt, Langsamer als eine 7970, laut aktuellen Treibern.

CPU Kühler: den alten Brocken austauschen gegen den Thermalright Macho.

CPU: i5 3470 auswählen. Zum Zocken ist der i7 EXAKT gleich schnell. Games können mit SMT nichts anfangen, abgesehen davon sind die technisch nahezu identisch. Notfalls, wenn du SMT doch brauchst (Videobearbeitung etc): Xeon 1230 V2. Ist ein i7 ohne Grafikeinheit
Edit: Du willst 3D Rendering machen? Nimm den Xeon: http://geizhals.at/de/781378
Das ist technisch genau ein i7 3770, 100 Mhz weniger, keine Grafikeinheit, ebenfalls nicht übertaktbar, Aber zum Preis eines i5  Dadurch hast du auch SMT, was beim 3D Rendering sehr vorteilhaft sein kann.

Mainboard: Bitte keinen veralteten P67... Nimm ein Z77, bei dem der zweite PCIe x16 slot mit mind. 8 Lanes angebunden ist: http://geizhals.at/de/749610

Ram: Keine Ripjaws. Die Kühler sind zu hoch und kollidieren mit dem CPU Kühler. Nimm Corsair Vengeance LP (steht für Low Profile)

Netzteil: Bei dem Gesamtpreis kann es auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil sein, kein "halbwegs okay": http://geizhals.at/de/677395
Das "Systempower" von bequiet ist eher durchschnitt für die massen. Die E9 reihe ist top. extrem Leise, lange Kabel, stabile Leitungen, 5 Jahre garantie, Gold Effizienz, und das alles zum sehr guten Preis.

SSD: NEIN. Die SanDisk ist Absolut billiger DRECK. Billige Asynchrone Speicher, dazu ist nicht bekannt, welcher Controller läuft. Wahrscheinlich ein veralteter Indilinx (miese Leistung, und aggressives Wave leveling: Dadurch sterben die Speicherzellen frühzeitig!!) Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal. 
Du sparst hier eindeutig an den falschen stellen. 
Bei dem aktuellen Deal, eindeutig ne Crucial M4: http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/crucial-m4-128gb-ssd-47-48-inkl-versand-166157
SEHR zuverlässig, und SEHR langlebig, zudem deutlich schneller als SanDisk.
Wenn es bei Mindfactory sein MUSS: http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=841499&cmp=841473
Samsung 840. Die Pro schreibt ne ecke schneller, und die Speicherzellen haben ne höhere Lebensdauer (aber das ist egal, auch die normale wird locker 7-10 Jahre aushalten bei normal-anwendern). Beide hohe Leseleistung, und geringer Stromverbrauch, sehr Zuverlässig, und guter Herstellersupport.

Gehäuse: Ebenfalls Blödsinn. Du willst fast 1000€ alleine für Grafikkarten ausgeben, nimmst aber ein winziges Billig-gehäuse?
Stell dir hier gefälligst ein gescheites Gehäuse hin: http://geizhals.at/de/629056 (als Beispiel)
Hier hättest du eine DEUTLICH stärkere Belüftung. Bei 400 Watt TDP der Grafikkarten wirst du starke Gehäuselüfter willkommen heißen. Hier stimmt nicht nur die Verarbeitung, sondern auch die Belüftung, die wirklich sehr Überdurchschnittlich ist. Zudem ist hier sehr viel Platz vorhanden.

Damit ist das System weit sinnvoller zusammengestellt. 300€ gespart an den Grafikkarten, dabei sogar noch minimal mehr Leistung rausgeholt, und den Rest sinnvoller dimensioniert und optimiert.


----------



## RavionHD (31. Januar 2013)

Ein SLI System wäre ja eigentlich generell nicht ratsam, eine GTX 670/HD7970 alleine reicht für 99% der Spiele in Full HD maxed out mit AA, dieser 1% ist noch Crysis 3, aber da muss man ja auch noch schauen wie die finale Version ausschaut.
Lieber das Geld sparen und wenn nötig dann eine HD8*** bzw GTX 7** Grafikkarte kaufen wenn die Leistung nötig ist.


----------



## Darkseth (31. Januar 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ein SLI System wäre ja eigentlich generell nicht ratsam, eine GTX 670/HD7970 alleine reicht für 99% der Spiele in Full HD maxed out mit AA, dieser 1% ist noch Crysis 3, aber da muss man ja auch noch schauen wie die finale Version ausschaut.
> Lieber das Geld sparen und wenn nötig dann eine HD8*** bzw GTX 7** Grafikkarte kaufen wenn die Leistung nötig ist.


 
Naja, mit ner GTX 680 (und damit auch mit der 7970) sind unter Full HD auf ULTRA details gerade mal rund 35 fps möglich. Da kommt man an SLI/CF definitiv nicht herum, wenn man flüssige 60 fps will auf Ultra.

Ich persönlich fände es um Welten sinnvoller, 2-3 Details auf die Zweithöchste stufe zu stellen (da sieht man ohnehin kein Unterschied), und trotzdem hat man dann auf ner mischung aus high/ultra seine 60 fps, und das mit nur EINER 7970.


----------



## RavionHD (31. Januar 2013)

Außerdem ist das nur eine Beta, ich gehen davon aus dass das finale Spiel besser laufen wird (wie damals in Crysis 2).
8 MSAA sind auch nicht nötig, 2 MSAA reichen maximal aus und man sieht keine störenden Kanten mehr, sogar mit 2 SMAA erkenne ich keinen Unterschied zu MSAA.


----------



## Bärenmarke (1. Februar 2013)

Da du ja bereit bist ziemlich viel Geld auszugeben, wie wäre es den mit warten bis zum Ende des Monats, da soll die Big Kepler Karte erscheinen 

Wäre imo ne gute Idee, wenn du es nicht eilig hast.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Confusius (1. Februar 2013)

Reicht ein 500 W Netzteil für 2x 680er?
weil die verbrauchen ja wohl recht viel Strom.
Ist der i5er denn auch Zukunftsorientiert, weil das HT wird ja wahrscheinlich bald mehr unterstützt und grade bei 3D Rendering ist HT und mehr RAM (deshalb die single 8 GB Variante) is das doch was klüger oder?

MfG


----------



## killer196 (1. Februar 2013)

500w sind bei 2x 680 schon sehr eng. Nimm ma lieber 600W. zum beispiel: 650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,


----------



## Confusius (1. Februar 2013)

ist ja nicht grade günstiger als das 
700 Watt be quiet! System Power S6 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2013)

Warum müssen es 2 GTX 680 sein.
Wenn du schon soviel Money für ein PC ausgibst, dann sollte mann nicht am NT sparen.
Zur deiner Frage : Ein NT mit 500 Watt reicht für 2 GTX 680 nicht aus.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Februar 2013)

Naja, das S6 hinkt technisch deutlich hinterher, bietet geringere Effezienz und  hat vor allem nur:


> ...2x PCI Express 6+2pol...


Das reicht nicht für ein SLI aus zwei GTX 680.
Da brauchst du insgesmant vier PCIe-Stromanschlüsse. Bei einem SLI mit Adapter anfangen, da hätte ich Bauchschmerzen.
Wenn du schon deutlich mehr als 1000 Euro für die Hardware hinblätterst, solltest du dir auch ein ordentliches Netzteil kaufen .

In dem Sharkoon T28 wird's mit den zwei HighEnd-Grafikkarten übrigens ziemlich heiß und laut,
empfehlenswert sind hier Gehäuse mit mehr Belüftungsmöglichkeiten.
Schau dir mal das
Fractal Design Arc Midi 
oder das 
Bitfenix Shinobi
an.


----------



## Confusius (1. Februar 2013)

ist das was ich ausgewählt habe denn so viel schlechter?
Hab Netzteil technisch nicht so viel Erfahrung und warum 2 68er, ich wollte immer schon ein High-End SLI System haben und naja nun habe ich die Finanzielle Rücklage dafür, also wenn es wie bereits gesagt Begründete Alternativen zu der Hardware die ich Ausgewählt habe gibt dan nehme ich diese mit offenen Armen zu herzen 

MfG

Felix Wieja


----------



## Confusius (1. Februar 2013)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> In dem Sharkoon T28 wird's mit den zwei HighEnd-Grafikkarten übrigens ziemlich heiß und laut,
> empfehlenswert sind hier Gehäuse mit mehr Belüftungsmöglichkeiten.
> Schau dir mal das
> Fractal Design Arc Midi
> ...



Das letztere find ich schon sehr gut, kennst du noch weitere Cases in diesem bereich die gute Lüftungsvorrausetzungen haben?

Wie siehts mit diesem aus?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Helios-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Februar 2013)

Auf die Schnelle ein paar brauchbare Netzteile, die genügend Stromanschlüsse für ein SLI aus zwei GTX 680 haben:
Be-Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 650 Watt
Be-Quiet Straight Power E9 680 Watt
Seasonix X650 650 Watt
Enermax Rev87+ 650 Watt

Zwecks Gehäuse: Günstiger als das Bitfenix Shinobi wird's nicht .
Die Cooler Master HAF's sind auch recht beliebt, hier die "kleine" Variante.


----------



## Confusius (1. Februar 2013)

also ich tendiere momentan zwischen diesen beiden gehäusen:

CoolerMaster HAF922 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
Raidmax Helios Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Irg. welche Ausschlusskriterien für eines der Gehäuse?

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2013)

Also: unter 650W würd ich echt nicht gehen, aber dann ist nix mit Übertakten.
Würde daher eher ein 750W P10 oder ev. Revolution 87+ empfehlen.
Kein Straught Power, kein Triathlor oder ähnliches...


----------



## Darkseth (1. Februar 2013)

Confusius schrieb:


> Reicht ein 500 W Netzteil für 2x 680er?
> weil die verbrauchen ja wohl recht viel Strom.
> Ist der i5er denn auch Zukunftsorientiert, weil das HT wird ja wahrscheinlich bald mehr unterstützt und grade bei 3D Rendering ist HT und mehr RAM (deshalb die single 8 GB Variante) is das doch was klüger oder?
> 
> MfG


Wer redet von 500w? Nimm das 700w Bequiet E9 von mir.



Confusius schrieb:


> ist ja nicht grade günstiger als das
> 700 Watt be quiet! System Power S6 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks


Aber DEUTLICH hochwertiger. Das SystemPower S6 würde ich nicht nehmen.



Confusius schrieb:


> also ich tendiere momentan zwischen diesen beiden gehäusen:
> 
> CoolerMaster HAF922 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
> Raidmax Helios Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
> ...


 
Raidmax helios raus, weils einfach billig-müll ist, bemessen an dem, was du einbauen willst.

Und du solltest nochmal zurück auf Seite 2, und meinen Post lesen. Dort hab ich alle nötigen Verbesserungsvorschläge genannt, und auch mit begründung..
GTX 680 sind schwachsinn und Geldverschwendung, und für exakt die gleiche Leistung zahlst du 300€ mehr, und die fehlen dir dann beim Gehäuse und am Netzteil, wo du nur billig-zeug nehmen willst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Wer redet von 500w? Nimm das 700w Bequiet E9 von mir.


 Naa, lieber ein schönes P10.
DAs ist insbesondere für High End Rechner besser geeignet, da jede Spannung unabhängig geregelt wird und nicht +5V und +12V zusammen wie bei dem E9...
Ist durchaus OK, im unteren Bereich. Die größeren Modelle würde ich aber nicht mehr nehmen und eher zum P10 raten.


----------



## Darkseth (1. Februar 2013)

Na, da würde ich nicht wiedersprechen. Sehr gutes Netzteil technisch. Preislich ist es auch ziemlich "günstig" bemessen daran, wenn man bereit ist 960€ für Grafikkarten auszugeben. Am Herz des Rechners (Netzteil) sollte man am wenigsten sparen


----------



## sir qlimax (2. Februar 2013)

keine ahnung von hardware aber die kohl muss ja raus..... p67 chip 


z77 ist mal pflicht. und wenn es schon 2 grakas sein müssen würde ich mir eine gtx 690 einbauen. verbraucht weniger platz und sondert weniger wärme ab


----------



## Darkseth (2. Februar 2013)

Ne, die ist quatsch..

2 7970er sind 10-15% schneller (die GTX 690 wurde im Takt verringert, daher ist der Wärmeausstoß nur minimalst weniger als bei 2 einzelnen), hat 3 GB Speicher, und kostet insgesamt 200 € weniger, die man besser in ein vernünftig belüftetes Gehäuse (HAF 932 z.B.) steckt. Dann ist weder die Abwärme auch nur ansatzweise ein Problem, sondern auch der Platz nicht 

ABgesehen davon, kommt die GTX 690 nur mit staubsauger-Kühler (zumindest von der Lautstärke). Ohne Wasserkühler oder nen speziellen Luftkühler (wenn es schon einen für die GTX 690 gibt) läuft hier gar nix. Da wären 2 einzelne 7970 noch deutlich leiser.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Februar 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, kommt die GTX 690 nur mit staubsauger-Kühler (zumindest von der Lautstärke). Ohne Wasserkühler oder nen speziellen Luftkühler (wenn es schon einen für die GTX 690 gibt) läuft hier gar nix. Da wären 2 einzelne 7970 noch deutlich leiser.


 Einspruch.
Die HD 7970 im Ref-DHE-Design ist lauter als eine GTX 690.
Wenn du ein CF aus zwei HD 7970 in leiseren Custom-Designs nimmst, kostet das auch gutes Geld und die Luft staut sich zwischen den Grafikkarten - das ist alles nicht soo das Gelbe vom Ei.
Aber gut, das wird nicht mein Rechner .


----------



## Darkseth (3. Februar 2013)

Es geht aber nicht um das REF design der 7970 
7970 in PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die XFX Custom Kühler mit dual fan sind sogar günstiger als die günstigste Ref mit DHE.
DIe von mir vorgeschlagene Gigabyte Windforce (weil bekanntlich nicht nur leise und kühl, sondern auch auf 1 ghz übertaktet) ist etwa so teuer, wie die günstigste ref.

Die wärme staut sich auch kaum nennenswert, bei dem "Tornado" den ein HAF 932 erzeugt. Ein 230mm Lüfter vorne, ein 140mm Lüfter hinten, und ein 230mm Lüfter oben. Dazu ein 200er an der Seite (bringt aber nichts), das sorgt für weit mehr als genug Luftaustausch, um die Wärme von 2 Grafikkarten schnell genug raus zu befördern. Von der Seite käme dann noch frischluft zwischen die beiden Grakas, sprich frischluft für die obere.

Mit dem HAF X (942) gäbe es innen sogar einen Lüfter, den man Neigen kann, der den Luftstrom von vorne unten dann direkt auf dei Grafikkarten lenkt.

Selbst wenn man das ignoriert, bleibt immernoch rund 10-15% weniger Leistung (der gtx 690), für 200€ mehr.


----------



## sir qlimax (3. Februar 2013)

für cf bzw sli sollte man ja wohl zu einemlüfter system greifen was die warme luft nach hinten aus dem gehäuse blasen. also ref kühler. 2 grakas mit lüftern die die hitze im gehäuse verteilen sind nicht sonderlich schlau


----------



## Confusius (3. Februar 2013)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Gehäuse: Ebenfalls Blödsinn. Du willst fast 1000€ alleine für Grafikkarten ausgeben, nimmst aber ein winziges Billig-gehäuse?
> Stell dir hier gefälligst ein gescheites Gehäuse hin: Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced (RC-932-KKN5-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (als Beispiel)
> Hier hättest du eine DEUTLICH stärkere Belüftung. Bei 400 Watt TDP der Grafikkarten wirst du starke Gehäuselüfter willkommen heißen. Hier stimmt nicht nur die Verarbeitung, sondern auch die Belüftung, die wirklich sehr Überdurchschnittlich ist. Zudem ist hier sehr viel Platz vorhanden.


 Ich bräuchte aber nach möglichkeit ein kleines gehäuse da das Gerät für die Arbeitsstelle ist und platzsparend seien muss nach möglichkeit, deine anderen Tipps habe ich umgesetzt und bin soweit mit der zusammenstellung zufrieden, nur das gehäuse ist noch mein brennpunkt...

MfG


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Februar 2013)

Hm.
Ganz ehrlich: Entweder eine Grafikkarte, kleines Gehäuse und im IDLE recht leise sowie vergleichsweise sparsam,
oder ein SLI, großes Gehäuse, lauter und mehr Stromverbrauch.

Ein SLI in einem kleinen Gehäuse gibt eine ziemlich laute Grillparty für die Hardware. Das wird nix.

Was willst du denn überhaupt alles mit dem Rechner anstellen?
Office-Arbeiten, Video- und Bildbearbeitung, Zocken?
Wie lange läuft die Kiste und was muss sie in der Zeit leisten?


----------



## Darkseth (3. Februar 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> für cf bzw sli sollte man ja wohl zu einemlüfter system greifen was die warme luft nach hinten aus dem gehäuse blasen.


´

Nur weil dir die Lautstärke egal ist, muss das nicht auf andere Zutreffen. Ich will meinen Rechner nicht in eine  Staubsauger verwandeln, daher ist das Referenzmodell ein Fail für mich. Und für viele andere auch, die



sir qlimax schrieb:


> 2 grakas mit lüftern die die hitze im gehäuse verteilen sind nicht sonderlich schlau


Aus diesem Grund nimmt man ein GUT belüftetes Gehäuse, welches in der Lage ist, einen ausreichenden Luftaustausch zu ermöglich --> HAF z.B.

z.B. auch ein HAF 922 wäre dafür schon völlig ausreichend.

Aber laut deiner Aussage dürftest du doch gar keine GTX 690 empfehlen: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/nvidia_geforce_gtx_690/i/geforce_gtx_690_20.jpg
Die hälfte der Hitze wird dich auch direkt ins Gehäuse geblasen. Und das nicht zur Seite, sondern direkt nach hinten, sprich GEGEN den eigentlichen Luftstrom. Ist das für dich "sonderlich schlau"? Für mich jedenfalls nicht.

Abgesehen davon, eine 7970 mit Referenz-Kühler wird 81 grad heiß. Die obere saugt die warme Luft an, die von der heißen Rückseite der unteren erwärmt wird --> 85-90 grad. Und röhrt dabei noch lauter.

Eine 7970 Gigabyte Windforce läuft laut Userbewertung im 3D mark 11, also Last, mit 59 Grad. Und das, obwohl die hitze EINER 7970 ins Gehäuse gestoßen wird. Obwohl 200w TDP mehr ins Gehäuse geblasen werden verglichen zur Referenz, ist die karte über 20 Grad Kühler. Selbst, wenn noch ne zweite Grafikkarte dazu kommt, wird die Temepratur unter 70°C bleiben, und das gespann noch deutlich leiser.

Die CPU interessiert das überhaupt nicht, der Macho in verbindung mit "keiner Übertaktung" hält die CPU Temperatur ohnehin 20 Grad kühler als der Box kühler. Da ist mehr als genug Luft nach oben.



Confusius schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte aber nach möglichkeit ein kleines gehäuse da das Gerät für die Arbeitsstelle ist und platzsparend seien muss nach möglichkeit, deine anderen Tipps habe ich umgesetzt und bin soweit mit der zusammenstellung zufrieden, nur das gehäuse ist noch mein brennpunkt...


 Mehr Infos bitte 

Wie Breit darf das Gehäuse sein, wie hoch, und wenn möglich, wie Tief?

Wie wäre z.B. das Corsair Carbide 300R? http://geizhals.at/de/823654
Hier wäre ein 140mm Lüfter vorne, ein 120mm Hinten.
Ich würde da noch einen zweiten 140mm Lüfter vorne einbauen, und einen 140mm Lüfter oben, der aussaugt. Das ist dann auch völlig ausreichend^^


----------



## Confusius (3. Februar 2013)

werde das Corsair Carbide 300R nehmen, ist perfekt proportioniert für meine Zwecke,
und zu der frage was ich damit machen will etc, hauptsächlich Zocken und das dan im zeitrahmen 2-4 stunden am tag denke ich.

MfG


----------

